# 2 job locations for same storage unit company



## crthomas123 (Nov 30, 2016)

I am a bit new to commercial Snow Services 
I have 2 locations in Harrisburg area of PA that are Storage Unit Companies.
One of them is approx 126,500 sq ft plowing area.
The other is approx 141,000 sq ft plowing area.

Getting thoughts & suggestions on what would be a reasonable price to Plow & Salt these 
2 propeties & suggestions for the matrix for snow fall levels such as 1-3" 3-5" 5-7 " etc 
or something different like 
2-4'' 4-6'' 6-8" etc ? ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How did you get the job without knowing your numbers?

The increments are off, example.
2-4" , 4-6" which 4" am I being charged for?

and what did you learn from last year?


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

I'd hate to plow in a matrix!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Its doable,"just need more guns"


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

It may be fun to plow in the matrix. Right before that bad oooooops moment you could slow things way down and dodge the bullet.


----------

